# fil sharing on different workgroup, xp and vista!



## sorbit (Nov 26, 2008)

hy, i have a router wireless and wire, most computer are wired and running XP pro SP3, i shared one folder, all computers runnig Xp can acces it, but i want a wireless laptop runing Vista Basic having different workgroup to acces that folder. can it be done *without changing workgroup*? i did not managed to make it work!
Please Help!


----------



## jamesvtm (Jul 7, 2009)

i found decent explanation about vista vs xp sharing at http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb727037.aspx

this posting mentions that "Windows Vista can have a different workgroup name than the other computers on your network. With different workgroups, it takes more time and effort to view all of the computers on the network." No further elaboration is offered. Were you able to share across different workgroups?


----------

